# even only half a pound a week



## Sheilagh1958 (May 27, 2011)

A year next Friday to the date will be my daughters wedding day.........if I even only managed to loose half a pounds each week that would mean I was nearly 2 stone lighter ...............or I could be really greedy and hope for a pound a week and would be slimmer that I can ever remember being 

Here's hoping


----------



## Robster65 (May 27, 2011)

Good luck Sheilagh.

Go for it as much as you can with a view to sustainability and you might exceed all your dreams.

Rob


----------

